# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  si ???

## skender76

Pershendetje...........Ke vendos me i cu njerit/njeres nje send me vler. Ke ni kuti, qe kyt send mund ta vendosesh brenda dhe kutija ka dy unaza ku mund te vendosesh 1,2,3 ose me shum dryna. Ti per ta cu te sigurt vendos me e mbyll kutin me dryn por nuk mund te cosh celsin pasi ke frike mos te vjedhin sendin me vler.Si ben te mujtun postimin e ketij objekti, pa dergu celesin???

----------


## Borix

Une do veproja keshtu: do t'i dergoja kutine e kycur. Pasi te me konfirmonte marrjen, do t'i dergoja celesin.

----------


## skender76

> Une do veproja keshtu: do t'i dergoja kutine e kycur. Pasi te me konfirmonte marrjen, do t'i dergoja celesin.


Kushti ishte, qe s'mund te dergosh celes.......

----------


## DjiLiroz

Skendro na trego ket pergjigje po mundohem por kot ...

----------


## carbondcd

> Skendro na trego ket pergjigje po mundohem por kot ...



Edhe pak mundohu se pergjigjen e merr kur te vjen chelsi  :Lulja3:

----------


## skender76

> Skendro na trego ket pergjigje po mundohem por kot ...


Nuk eshte shum e veshtire, mjafton ta zgjerosh pak hapsiren e menyres se gjidhjes......Tek shtrimi i problemit e ke nje te dhen qe te con tek zgjidhja.....

----------


## DjiLiroz

Skendro na trego ate pergjigje me

----------


## skender76

> Skendro na trego ate pergjigje me


T'presim Borix-in.......jam kurioz te di pergjigjen e tij.

----------


## DjiLiroz

mire pra nese nuk ka pergjigje edhe pakez atehere...na trego pergjigjen

----------


## skender76

> mire pra nese nuk ka pergjigje edhe pakez atehere...na trego pergjigjen


Me mir se pergjigje po t'jap ni ndihme. Shfrytezo te dhenen qe thot: "Mund te mbyllet me 1,2,3 ose me shum dryna".

----------


## DjiLiroz

Kete po e shfrytezoj po skam pergjigje....nese e mbyll me 2 dryna prap nevoitet celesi per ti hapur...Nuk kam perjgigje ende...

----------


## skender76

> Kete po e shfrytezoj po skam pergjigje....nese e mbyll me 2 dryna prap nevoitet celesi per ti hapur...Nuk kam perjgigje ende...


I thu ati/asaj qe do ja dergosh qe te vej nje dry kur ti mberrij kutia, dhe ta dergoj mrapsht, ti heqen drynin tat dhe ja dergon prap, ai/ajo hap drynin e vet, dhe ja u zgjidh.

----------


## DjiLiroz

ahhahahah qfar filozofie e thjesht ishte kjo....Flm per pergjigje shum e fort ishte kjo

----------

